# Salmon with something sweet?



## Dina (May 3, 2006)

I'm pressed for time to make a special dinner for my DH.  I would like a QUICK salmon recipe with some sweet sauce/flavor on it.  Suggestions?  Thanks a million.


----------



## abjcooking (May 3, 2006)

I really like this recipe that Norgeskog posted.  It isn't a true sauce after cooked, but the sauce caramelizes nicely.  Plus it is simple, easy, and quick.

Maple Mustard Salmon

*2 servings* 


Tip: Prepare more salmon than you need for dinner, then toss the flaked leftovers into a green salad for lunch the next day. 

Prep time: 10 minutes 
Start to finish: 15 minutes 

12 oz salmon filets, preferably wild Alaskan salmon 
2 tbsp dark brown sugar 
2 tbsp pure maple syrup 
1 tbsp coarse ground mustard or Dijon mustard 

1. Preheat broiler. Line a broiler pan or baking sheet with foil, then coat it with cooking spray. 

2. Place salmon pieces, skin-side down, on the prepared pan. Combine brown sugar, maple syrup and mustard. Spread evenly over the salmon. 

3. Broil the salmon 5 inches from the heat source until it is opaque in the center, 10 to 12 minutes.


----------



## Dina (May 3, 2006)

Done abjcooking! Thanks. It's in the broiler now and it's beginning to smell incredible! I hope hubby likes it. I added a twist of grated ginger and a touch of pineapple juice to your recipe. I'm serving it over a bed of white ginger rice and topped with avocado slices. Thank you.


----------



## kadesma (May 3, 2006)

Dina,
we like this on baked, steamed or even microwaved fish, I'm not fond of salmon, but this does taste good on it..It gets very concentrated  and a little goes a long way.
1/2-c. fresh OJ
1-Tab. cider vinegar
8 Tab. butter (1 stick)
2-tea. grated fresh ginger
combine Oj and vinegar in small saucepan and reduce over high heat to about 2 Tab. it gets dark and syrupy. Watch carefully so it doesn't all evaporate. Remove from heat and immediately whisk in 2 ta. of the butter. Continue to whisk in the  remaining butter 2 tab. at a time. Stir in ginger. You can keep this warm on the back of the stove or near a light about 20 min. It will separate if left to stand to long. This makes about 2/3 of a cup...
Broiled or grilled salmon I think would be great.

kadesma  Hope this helps a little


----------



## abjcooking (May 3, 2006)

WOW, that was really quick Dina.
Hope you and your husband enjoy it.  It is one I like to cook often.  In fact I was planning on cooking it tomorrow night for dinner.  I will try some added ginger as well and see what happens.


----------



## grumblebee (May 3, 2006)

What about Bucky's Mango Salsa? http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f19/buckys-mango-salsa-21970.html 

I was going to try it with seared tuna... I think it could be nice with grilled/seared salmon as well.

Edited to add: Whoops.. I didnt know you already made supper. Oh well.. maybe next time!


----------



## Gretchen (May 4, 2006)

In Alaska at a salmon roast they marinate the salmon in a mix of vinegar and brown sugar before grilling. Do not leave it in the marinade too long as the acid will begin to "cook" the fish. It is very subtle and good.


----------



## Haggis (May 4, 2006)

Salmon + honey + ginger + green onions + light soy sauce.

Steam it. Absolutely fantastic.

You could also serve some salmon with some scallops with it, the scallops sweetness compliments the salmon beautifully.


----------



## AllenOK (May 4, 2006)

I know you've already made the dish, but I thought I'd throw in my two cents.

Maybe season the filets with Chinese 5-spice, sear, flip, brush with hoisin, and broil until done to finish the fish and lightly caramelize the sauce?


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 4, 2006)

I like to make a glaze with hoisin, soy sauce, orange juice and a shot of sesame oil. Broil and sprinkle with toasted sesame seeds


----------



## mish (May 4, 2006)

I'm late to the party as well, Dina. Here's a quick sweet recipe.


*Salmon Salad with Orange Sesame Dressing*
Serving Size : 4

1/2 cup Orange Marmalade
2 tablespoons lite soy sauce
1 tablespoon rice vinegar
1 tablespoon sesame oil
4 (4 oz. each) salmon fillets
1 pinch salt and ground black pepper
1 bag (8 to 10 oz.) mixed salad greens
1 can (11 oz.) Mandarin orange segments, drained
2 teaspoons sesame seeds, toasted 

Whisk together marmalade, soy sauce, vinegar and oil in small bowl; reserve 2 tablespoons. Season salmon with salt and pepper.

Heat grill over medium fire. Place salmon, flesh side down, on greased grill rack. Grill, turning once, for 6 to 10 minutes per inch thickness. During last few minutes of grilling, baste salmon with reserved dressing. 

Toss salad greens with enough dressing to coat. Arrange salad greens on 4 serving plates. Top with mandarin oranges and a salmon fillet. Drizzle with any remaining dressing. Sprinkle with sesame seeds.​


----------

